# An old hand's return...



## Muse1989 (May 14, 2006)

Hi all, I don't know how many of you remember me or how many of the old gang are left, but this is what used to be Crazy. So much has changed since the last time I came here, and I thought I'd check back in and see how everyone was doing, maybe stick around for a while. 

So who all here remembers a poor M.I.A like myself?


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2006)

Hey, its been like 8 months dude....... Where u been at, touring with some band?????


----------



## evangilder (May 14, 2006)

Hey, weren't you getting ready to go into the Marines?


----------



## plan_D (May 14, 2006)

I remember you, upside down face...






I, urh, mean...Crazy ...


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 14, 2006)

Welcome back...how comes the new alias?


----------



## Pisis (May 14, 2006)

Yeah, I remember you Crazy/Muse1989


----------



## Muse1989 (May 14, 2006)

I tried logging in under Crazy, no luck

lanc tells me my old nickname is still in the database, so I dunno what happened, but I reregistered under this one *shrug*

I hope you've all been well lately


----------



## lesofprimus (May 14, 2006)

Yea, where u been??


----------



## Gnomey (May 14, 2006)

Yeah where?

Welcome back anyway.


----------



## Maestro (May 14, 2006)

Muse1989 said:


> I tried logging in under Crazy, no luck
> 
> lanc tells me my old nickname is still in the database, so I dunno what happened, but I reregistered under this one *shrug*
> 
> I hope you've all been well lately



Yeah, welcome back.

I had the same problem when the site was changed... I could no longer log-in because the database didn't recognize my password. So I had to use the "Forgot your password ?" option to set a new password and access my account.

Did you tried that ?


----------

